# Using Special Characters in Posts



## pops6927 (Jan 3, 2010)

You can 'dress up' your posts if you wish by using ASCII/HTML special character codes.
First of all, you can find a complete listing of them at:
http://ascii.cl/htmlcodes.htm
as well as many other sites (Google Ascii).

You can add these characters simply by holding down the ALT key and typing in a numeric code. For example, for the degree sign, hold down ALT and type in 0176       ...    and  °  appears.
Other codes I use are:

(ALT)
0188  ¼
0189  ½
0190  ¾
0162  ¢
0169  [emoji]169[/emoji]
0174  [emoji]174[/emoji]
0167  § (I use this in my signature!)
0177  ± (Plus/Minus)
0176  °

There are others but these suffice for most things that are not already available on the keyboard (basically, the keyboard is programmed to all Ascii codes).

Hope this helps your postings!


----------



## kurtsara (Jan 3, 2010)

I use the degree symbol on the SMF often, I didn't no they were called ASCII/HTML, and I use a laptop so I just go to the character map.

Another thing some don't no is that they can edit there own posts, including adding pictures during a long smoke, correct some spelling or even delete your post and quote other post's, and mutli quote (quote from more that just one post)

It took me a couple weeks to learn these forums, I'm on a few for motorcycle, handguns, woodworking, most work real similar


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 3, 2010)

Hey Pops you posted the whole list a long while back, and I printed it out, and have used it since. It makes your post a little bit more professional.  Thanks for reposting it.


----------



## morkdach (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks *Pops §§*
I use these now ans I also like0241ñ


----------



## flash (Jan 3, 2010)

º  Funny, I still use Alt+167 for the degree symbol, not  ALT+176 which gives me this thing ░


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 3, 2010)

I use Alt 248 for the degree symbol °


----------



## flash (Jan 3, 2010)

The difference is he is using Alt + 0  176  The zero is the difference. Just shows there are a gob of ways to get characters.


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 4, 2011)

I'll bump this older thread up for anyone who wants to know how to utilize some of the ASCII/HTML symbols I use; also the full list can be found here (as mentioned by Dan McG): http://ascii.cl/htmlcodes.htm

It is increasingly important to know a few of these, esp. ALT+0174, the [emoji]174[/emoji] (trademark) sign when talking about others' product, like from Morton[emoji]174[/emoji] TenderQuick[emoji]174[/emoji] products:


Canadian Bacon 





  View Printer-Friendly Version 





  Add to Recipe Box
  More recipes  with Morton[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup]  Tender Quick[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup]  Product
 More recipes  with Morton[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup]  Sugar Cure[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup]  Product (Plain and Smoke Flavored)

*Prep Time:*  20 minutes; refrigerate 3-5 days  
*Servings:*  1 pork loin, cut into 1/8 inch thick slices
  *Ingredients *
1 boneless pork loin
1 tablespoon *Morton[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup]  Tender Quick[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup]  mix*  or *Morton[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup]  Sugar Cure[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup]  (Plain) mix*  per pound of loin
1 teaspoon sugar per pound of loin  
*Directions*

Trim fat from pork loin. Mix Morton[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup]  Tender Quick[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup]  mix or Morton[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup]  Sugar Cure[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup]  
(Plain) mix and sugar. Rub mixture into the loin. Place loin in "food grade" plastic bag; 
tie open end. Refrigerate and allow to cure for 3-5 days. Remove from cure. 
Soak loin in cool water for 30 minutes; pat dry. Refrigerate uncovered to dry 
slightly before cooking.
Cut into 1/8 inch thick slices. Preheat skillet; brush with oil. Fry over low 
heat, turning to brown evenly, about 8 - 10 minutes.

Pea Meal Bacon: After loins are dry, rub liberally with a mixture of cornmeal 
and black and red pepper to taste. Cover with plastic wrap and refrigerate. 
Before frying, sprinkle slices with additional cornmeal.
 
 
As you can see, they utilize this trademark symbol on all their products.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Pop's!


----------



## michael ark (Dec 4, 2011)

Cool thanks pops


----------



## seenred (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Pops, good info.


----------



## stubshaft (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## alelover (Dec 15, 2011)

Cool. I never knew that worked here.


----------

